# The Immigrants Son



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

I thought I would add this in after a chance encounter in Trieste of all places. It would seem strange to write about a Kiwi cafe after a trip to Italy, but here we go.

Immigrants Son is a small roastery/cafe located just off busy Cambridge Tce/Kent Tce not far from Wellingtons Basin Reserve. I had a couple of Flat Whites there back in March this year while visiting the folks. Good too.

I meet a familar face at Trieste, it turned out it was Andrew Meo who foundered the Immigrants Son. I kind of remembered the name and face, but only put two and two together after we had talked about Wellington and a few other things.

Whats the chances of two kiwis from Wellington running into each other at a distant coffee expo in Italy...???... knowing the way of the wandering New Zealander its pretty good odds!

More...


----------

